# Echinodorus Tenellus is growing tall like a Stem Plant - No runners



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

How long have you had it? My experience with it is that it doesn't start to send runners for 4-8 weeks until it gets settled. Also, if the leaves are that long, perhaps it is not tenellus and may be some other species. I have E. "Xingu" and the leaves are around 5" and definitely not a small plant. 

A pic of your plant will be helpful.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

How much light is there? Many carpeting plants spread best under higher light.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

i have tenellus under very poor lighting. even the mother plant is not more than 2-3 inches high.

Mine struggled for a couple months, it grew but didn't look all that great. I think the roots have finally spread enough and maybe hit some root tab spots because it is really taking off now.


----------



## frog111 (Feb 13, 2006)

I wonder if it is a Sagittaria species, which is larger than tennelus.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

kanishkster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having no success in establishing a carpet with Micranthemum Unbrosum (Montecarlo), I switched to Echinodorus Tellenus, considering it is easier to form a carpet with it.
> However, instead of spreading, the plant is just growing tall, with some leaves around 5 inches long. The plant was grown emersed when I had bought it, as it came in a pot.
> I have tried trimming too, but no success. Is it an issue with the plant or should I be taking care of something else?


Hi kanishkster,

Are you sure you received Echinodorus tellenus (now Helanthium tenellum / Pygmy Chain Sword)? Maybe you received Micro Swords (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae) instead? I grow my Helanthium tenellum in fairly low light (PAR=25) and have not experienced excessive leaf length.

10 gallon; PAR = 25 (2 X 10w CFL); No CO2









Helanthium tenellum / Pygmy Chain Sword (previously Echinodorus tellenus)


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

longgonedaddy said:


> How long have you had it? My experience with it is that it doesn't start to send runners for 4-8 weeks until it gets settled. Also, if the leaves are that long, perhaps it is not tenellus and may be some other species. I have E. "Xingu" and the leaves are around 5" and definitely not a small plant.
> 
> A pic of your plant will be helpful.


Its been around 4 weeks. May'be I should wait longer. Other than being long, some of the leaves are around 3mm in width. Here is the pic:

Bump:


Diana said:


> How much light is there? Many carpeting plants spread best under higher light.


Light is 36W CFL, around 18 inches above the substrate. Photo period is 7 hours. Plant is growing on a good rate, its just that growing tall instead of sending runners.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

kanishkster said:


> Its been around 4 weeks. May'be I should wait longer. Other than being long, some of the leaves are around 3mm in width. Here is the pic:


Hi kanishkster,

It looks like Helanthium tenellum / Pygmy Chain Sword to me. I agree with longgonedaddy it may just need more time.


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi kanishkster,
> 
> It looks like Helanthium tenellum / Pygmy Chain Sword to me. I agree with longgonedaddy it may just need more time.


Thanks for confirming. I will wait. 
Can you please advise when and how should I be trimming it? I have observed when I trim it half (like grass), the leaf does not grow further and instead starts melting.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't trim the leaves, peel off an entire leaf from the roots, starting with leaves on the outside.


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

OVT said:


> Don't trim the leaves, peel off an entire leaf from the roots, starting with leaves on the outside.


Thanks OVT. I will take care of it now.
In case I have trimmed all the leaves of a plant, I hope it would still recover?


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi kanishkster,
> 
> Are you sure you received Echinodorus tellenus (now Helanthium tenellum / Pygmy Chain Sword)? Maybe you received Micro Swords (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae) instead? I grow my Helanthium tenellum in fairly low light (PAR=25) and have not experienced excessive leaf length.


Hmm..as recommended by others, I would wait for few more weeks and see if runners appear. By the way nice tank.
Would you mind sharing names of all the plants you have in it?


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Mine labored for at least a couple months before it really took off...under poor light..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

kanishkster said:


> Thanks OVT. I will take care of it now.
> In case I have trimmed all the leaves of a plant, I hope it would still recover?


Hi kanishkster,

It may recover if all the leaves melt; if you don't see new leaves in a couple of weeks it is probably not going to make it.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I have some, probably took a while to get going. They need Root Tabs.  I have a MiracleGrow substrate so I don't use them. I do 1/4 IE ferts too. I have a 10 gal. with two 10W CFLs hanging 8 hours a day. Once they took off they really took off, going all around the tank walls and in towards the middle. Yours are much more closely planted than mine, even as they have grown.

The height seems about normal. BTW, do you have enough light? I see some yellow on some of the leaves in your tank. All I can say is it's not normal.


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

So I see something in one of the plants in front. Is this a runner?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

It is.

Once it takes of, this plant is very invasive.


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

OVT said:


> It is.
> 
> Once it takes of, this plant is very invasive.


Thanks for confirmation OVT.
I am happy that it has started :smile2:

I will try to control invasion, by regular trimming.


----------

